# Is it worth it?



## projeck (Apr 12, 2005)

I been looking at upgrade parts, for my 2000 Maxima SE, and was wondering if anybody knew if it was worth the money and trouble to install a underdrive pulley? I also have been told to upgrade my stock battery for an Optima Red Top, due to the fact the heat from the engine can reduce the life of the stock one. If so, does anyone have suggestions on how to maybe prevent this. Maybe fabricate a heat shield for the side of the battery facing the engine?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's a couple of HP, but not much. Intake/y-pipe combination is by far the biggest cheap power gain on the VQ, 12~15fwhp/12~15fwtq, a few freak cars make a bit more than that with just those mods.

I wouldn't worry about replacing the battery unless it's already old.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

An UDP will not give ya any gains if you're car is automatic... and even if it is manual, you will most likely not realize the gains to the wheels unless ya have a lighter flywheel than stock. It is true that ya will free up some hp at the crank, but that is mostly lost by the time it hits the [email protected] stock flywheel anyways...


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

brianw said:


> It's a couple of HP, but not much. Intake/y-pipe combination is by far the biggest cheap power gain on the VQ, 12~15fwhp/12~15fwtq, a few freak cars make a bit more than that with just those mods.


That sounds about right for a VQ30...


----------

